# Traveling Dog Grooming



## RodarWizard (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd like to poll the audience  

...My cousin is a professional dog groomer - and she owns a business where she travels to her client's homes to do the work there.

I was wondering, how many people would pay extra for this service, rather than taking the dog to the groomer, or doing the grooming yourself? 

Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is she a mobile groomer? With her own mobile van/trailer that she grooms the dog in? Or is she grooming them in the client's home, tubs, etc?


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I would pay more if she would be willing to work with a fearful dog. I can't get my dog into a grooming shop unless I force her, which I won't do, so for now she's stuck with me grooming her. She's pretty simple to do, but a professional would be light years better, I know. I think I would pay up to 25% more for a home grooming.


----------



## RodarWizard (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes - she's cut (and been cut  by many a fearful dog

...And she doesn't groom in a van/trailer - she uses the owner's facilities. The reasoning is that the dog is "at home" and would be more comfortable than in a foreign facilitiy.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

RodarWizard said:


> Yes - she's cut (and been cut  by many a fearful dog
> 
> ...And she doesn't groom in a van/trailer - she uses the owner's facilities. The reasoning is that the dog is "at home" and would be more comfortable than in a foreign facilitiy.


That I wouldn't pay *more* for. If she had a mobile unit with professional bathing equipment, then maybe. Otherwise, I'd just do it myself. I would hope that she has a portable grooming table! I wouldn't do mine at home if I didn't have all the professional equipment. It's too hard!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

If I didn't have my own grooming shop I think I might pay extra for a mobil groomer - but we do not have the facilities in our home to bathe anything bigger than could fit in our sink.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

House call grooming is a lucrative service. And most people know that it will cost more than a groom from a shop. 
House call groomers usually have their own pro HV dryer and table that they bring with them, but use the owner's tub and home.
From what I understand, house call is more than a shop, but a little less than mobile.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

well, I love the idea of being in their own environment, especially if a dog is skittish. I groom my own; not the best job but it gets done. yesterday was bath day here and it took me all afternoon to do two-the third fella just was neutered so only a face and sani wash for him w/wipes. I also plucked the ear hair yesterday so it took a bit longer. that being said, if a groomer had her own equipment and one of those HV dryers, I'd maybe consider it.

However---I think this is wonderful for:
the elderly
people that do not have a vehicle and don't live within walking distance of a groomer.

With any other convenience, we are sometimes willing to pay a bit more for it if we gain a great benefit from it, and the results are good.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't see using a HV dryer inside someone's home? Especially on a shedding breed..that is going to be very wet and messy. And what about the hair that is still getting stuck in the home bathtubs? I know there are dogs that are going to do better with this but I can't imagine people in my area going for it much. Heck, they get all wierd when I try to refer them to our local mobile groomer. I suppose if the grooming and drying is done in the garage, that would be easier to clean up.


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

people use mobile vet units, so why not?

I once used a mobile vet. I had just moved, my dog was 6 or 7 weeks post op spay and she had fever, chills, and not eating. It was one of the worst winters in Baltimore and we had a recent snow storm.Being in the area only a week or two, I called a vet that made house calls. It was not that much more expensive, she took the dog out to her mobile unit for physical and administration of iv fluids and antibiotic. It was really a convenience.

I think if your cousin can find a nitch, could be very successful. I've seen mobile grooming units where I live.

Like I say, to an elderly person that may not drive, or a person that does not have a car, this would be ideal.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think clean-up would be tricky, Graco. All I can imagine is that the groomer would bring a shop-vac and the owner's would know in advance about the mess. 
Or possibly it would all be done in the garage, or outdoor patio (weather permitting)....I don't know all the details, but I imagine that HVing a husky inside would certainly make a huge mess.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> House call grooming is a lucrative service. And most people know that it will cost more than a groom from a shop.
> House call groomers usually have their own pro HV dryer and table that they bring with them, but use the owner's tub and home.
> From what I understand, house call is more than a shop, but a little less than mobile.


I used a mobile groomer while recovering from a broken leg and ankle (the guy specialized in Poodles). It actually cost me less than where I took my Standard Poodles. It's also less cost for bath only than when I drop my Poodles off for a bath and blow dry. Weird, huh? Maybe it has to do with the area.


----------

